# Proactive, bad?



## jess!:) (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm using proactive, have been for 3-4 years now.

I do a makeup course at a tafe, and i got told by my teacher NOt to use it, as it eats away at the dermis of the skin. :|

I need a good cleaner,toner,moisturizer, but i have no idea what works second best from proactive. I want to stop ruining my skin though.

My teacher told me Jojoba oil or teatree oil, but i really don't know.

Any advice?


----------



## Ingrid (Oct 1, 2010)

Proactive doesn't work, don't waste your money.


----------



## akathegnat (Oct 1, 2010)

I found that proactive wash is the only thing that keeps my face in check. I live in south florida(gross humidity all year) and didn't have acne until I turned 30 and moved here. I've tried the oil cleansing method and tea tree oil, and it didn't help.


----------



## jess!:) (Oct 1, 2010)

Uhm excuse me, it does work, i just don't want to ruin my skin anymore...

I dont have 'acne' just some pimples.

I really don't know what to use instead of it,

i want something that will completly clear my face up.

Proactive gives me pimples here &amp; there, but not 'serve' ones.


----------



## Ingrid (Oct 1, 2010)

a good facewash can completely clear pimples, I used proactive and it sucked and didn't do what the brand had promised, alot of people complain about that crappy product. I used to have lots of pimple as well, I was introduced to Vichy's acne prone facewash and it completely cleared my skin, that's what I call a product that actually works and most importantly does NOT harm my skin.


----------



## jess!:) (Oct 1, 2010)

Suggestions on a cleaner, toner &amp; moisturizer would be much appreciated.

Post away...


----------



## divadoll (Oct 1, 2010)

The Oil Cleansing Method mentioned before ^^ works like a charm. Its jojoba/castor oil mix. I love it.

Toner - witchhazel distillate and rose water - 40% to 60% ratio.

I like Shiseido Bio Performance Advanced Super Revitalizer. I've used it for 15 years. I now make my version of it. I highly recommend it tho, it worked well for me.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 1, 2010)

neutrogena is my favorite drugstore brand. have you ever heard of mario badescu? celebs use it, &amp; you can go to their website &amp; they customize a regimen just for your specific needs. you have to buy your products separately, but it's worth it..i LOVE the stuff. they used to send samples but i dunno if they do anymore. visit mariobadescu.com Good LUCK!


----------



## xjackie83 (Oct 1, 2010)

I've never heard of Proactiv eating away at your skin. It was developed by dermatologist. The only thing I can think of is that maybe Proactiv could be too drying for some skin types and cause dryness in the dermis. I also can't think of any ingredients that they have in their products that would cause harm to your skin. Their face wash and moisturizer are pretty much just like any other acne-product and their toner is mostly witch's hazel.

Have you noticed your skin getting damaged by proactiv? It sounds like it's actually been working for your skin. If you're really concerned I'd go to a dermatologist, but I have a feeling a doctor would just tell you that your skin is fine!


----------



## Andi (Oct 1, 2010)

Originally Posted by *xjackie83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've never heard of Proactiv eating away at your skin. It was developed by dermatologist. The only thing I can think of is that maybe Proactiv could be too drying for some skin types and cause dryness in the dermis. I also can't think of any ingredients that they have in their products that would cause harm to your skin. Their face wash and moisturizer are pretty much just like any other acne-product and their toner is mostly witch's hazel. 
Have you noticed your skin getting damaged by proactiv? It sounds like it's actually been working for your skin. If you're really concerned I'd go to a dermatologist, but I have a feeling a doctor would just tell you that your skin is fine!

I agree!No product line works for everyone, lots of people have had success with Proactive while others havenÂ´t. Proactive might not be the most gentle line out there, but it surely isnÂ´t eating away your dermis (whatever thatÂ´s supposed to mean)

Skincare brands that a lot of people with acne issues like are: Neutrogena, Mario Badescu (the drying lotion is supposed to be awesome for spot treating pimples), Murad and Cetaphil (for their very gentle, basic, dermatologist recommended moisturizer and facewash). Witchhazel toner is supposed to be great as well.

IÂ´d personally go for a gentle facewash, a toner with glycolic/salicylic acid for exfoliation, a basic moisturizer and some sort of spot treatment. And regular face masks with clay, mud masks or something like Queen HeleneÂ´s Mint Julep Masque (lots of people swear by this)


----------



## jess!:) (Oct 2, 2010)

Well the main ingrediant B.P ages your skin and makes it wrinkly apparently. :|

I dont want wrinkly skin by the time im 20, haha.


----------



## Andi (Oct 2, 2010)

Originally Posted by *jess!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well the main ingrediant B.P ages your skin and makes it wrinkly apparently. :|I dont want wrinkly skin by the time im 20, haha.

I think you donÂ´t have to worry about premature wrinkles caused by BP. It can dry out the skin and irritate it, but it doesnÂ´t cause wrinkles. Unless I see significant evidence, IÂ´d say the person who told you this doesnÂ´t know much about skincare.




Known causes for premature wrinkles are smoking, excessive unprotected sun exposure and genetic predisposition...IÂ´m sure you know all of this already though.


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 2, 2010)

Originally Posted by *jess!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well the main ingrediant B.P ages your skin and makes it wrinkly apparently. :|I dont want wrinkly skin by the time im 20, haha.

Sorry - sun exposure ages your skin and cause wrinkles.

I hope your course teaches you real facts about the skin and skin care.

Originally Posted by *jess!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My teacher told me Jojoba oil or teatree oil, but i really don't know. Any advice?  Please be careful as to what you apply to our skin. Just because its natural does not mean its good for you. Both of these products can cause skin irritations.

Why not go to Dermatologist - you know, the people that actually know about skin care.

He/she will examine your skin and put you on a great program - one that you will really see nice results.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 2, 2010)

Jojoba oil is a neutral oil that can be used in the oil cleansing method or as a moisturizer. I personally don't recommend tea tree oil as a spot treatment, it works but it tends to leave a burning sensation on the skin. Lavender would be more gentle yet effective.


----------



## xjackie83 (Oct 5, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *jess!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well the main ingrediant B.P ages your skin and makes it wrinkly apparently. :|
> 
> I dont want wrinkly skin by the time im 20, haha.



My mom has used benzoyl peroxide products for years.  She is in her 50s and barely has a wrinkle.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jmac83 (Oct 5, 2010)

I have  really oily skin and have been using Timeless Prescription Acne Care System.  It is great and I get compliments on how great my skin looks, too! I will sometimes use Timeless Prescription Anti-Blemish lotion which literally gets ride of surprise pimples over night. I wont go a day without it!  i order it online from neweraofbeauty.com


----------



## divadoll (Oct 7, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Originally Posted by *jess!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well the main ingrediant B.P ages your skin and makes it wrinkly apparently. :|I dont want wrinkly skin by the time im 20, haha.
> ...



The closest oil to sebum produced by human skin is jojoba oil.  This is probably the least reactive out of any oil.  Coconut oil and cocoa butter is something to watch out for as it will clog pores.  Tea tree oil can be drying.


----------

